# OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi...



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello, 
I just purchased OEM HID headlights for my MKIV








It comes with all the needed supplies for a drop in install (i.e. harness, ignitors, etc...). My question is do I need a Euro switch to manually control the lights (other wise the HID lights will be on all the time)? The other question is...








Second question is do I also need this rheostat control to adjust the leveling of the lights? I am pretty good at wiring, but new to this type of light install. Thanks much in adavnce!!










_Modified by V_Dub_20th at 8:46 PM 10-14-2004_


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (V_Dub_20th)*

If they're '03+ lights, check out GTI Matador's DIY rheostat wiring mod. I have the level adjuster and it's pretty much essential in my opinion. The euro lightswitch is a pretty good investment as well. You can still disable the DRL's, by taping the tfl pin in the back of your light switch.
DRL's aren't good for HID's so disable them before installing your lights.


----------



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (mtltdi)*

Thanks for the reply...I was getting anxious. Where did you pick up your rheostat control? I found a couple web sites, but none of them appeared to be vendors. Also, can you give me the username of the fellow you mentioned, i tried doing a search for him and nothing came up. Bear with me, one last thing...do you know how to remove the front bumper? Is there a DYI write up somewhere. Any help would greatly appreciated. Thanks again. 
P.S. The website on the rheostat picture does not sell these


























_Modified by V_Dub_20th at 5:24 AM 10-15-2004_


----------



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

Bump...anyone know of where I can purchase a rheostat. Thanks


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (V_Dub_20th)*

I got mine complete with necessary wiring from http://www.pgperformance.com
Here's the wiring mod for the lights
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1263903
And the bumper removal info:
http://home.nycap.rr.com/brandonc/headlight/


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (V_Dub_20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_Dub_20th* »_Bump...anyone know of where I can purchase a rheostat. Thanks
Another source for the parts is ECS Tuning
They also have the wiring...but it is seperate


----------



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (eggroller)*

Thanks much you two.







I bookmarked all the sites. I just want to make sure I install these as thoroughly as possible. I know there are axle sensors and and underbody sensors, but this is too intricate just for a "do it yourself" headlight mod. Thanks again.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (V_Dub_20th)*

I think there are just two systems - the autolevelling one that uses sensors and the manual one that uses the rheostat in the dash.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (dennisgli)*

Now I've got a question - I'm getting ready to install my E-codes with the leveling motors. I think I've figured out the wiring - didn't realize that the ECS Tuning kit didn't provide all the necessary stuff.
It looks like both the leveling motors and the rheostat get their power from the low beam. Why is that? Seems like you'd also want to be able to adjust them when the high beam was on - or even the fogs.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (dennisgli)*

sounds like a pita


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
It looks like both the leveling motors and the rheostat get their power from the low beam. Why is that? Seems like you'd also want to be able to adjust them when the high beam was on - or even the fogs.


It's because the majority of the time, you drive with the low beams at night.
If you want to adjust them with the high beams, you need to jump the low beams for the Jetta (there's a good link somewhere) 


_Modified by GT17V at 11:56 PM 10-16-2004_


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (GT17V)*

Well with mine, is the low beam is well aimed, the highs light up quite a bit higher anyways so I don't think it's an issue.
Come to think of it, the low beam stays lit when the highs are on (om a Golf/GTI) so you could still play with the height if you really felt the need to do it.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_It's because the majority of the time, you drive with the low beams at night.
If you want to adjust them with the high beams, you need to jump the low beams for the Jetta (there's a good link somewhere) 

I'm not installing HIDs - these are H4 Hella E-codes with the leveling motors.








So "jumping the low beams" isn't an option. I could just wire them up to the parking/city light power instead and then they would work all the time. So I'm just trying to figure out why they don't seem to want you to adjust them when the highs or fogs are on. Does anybody have a VAG wiring diagram showing how the motors are wired from the factory? Since they make the rheostat there must be some country where they come from the factory with manual leveling?


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (dennisgli)*

euro non-hid cars come with manual levelling. Maybe a UK or German site would have the diagram you're looking for.


----------



## golfvariant (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (mtltdi)*

I have a Jet ecode laying around. I will check the wiring on it... Also when i did my conversion on my HID's (did not use adapters, changed the plug on the headlight) the levelers ground to a common ground and there are 2 leads off it (power from cabin and adjuster from reostat). I will have to check again....


----------



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (golfvariant)*

I contacted the guy that I purchased the HIDs from. You must use manual adjustment (rheostat) if it is a US DOT spec car. The orginal way the auto-leveling feature works is if you have axle sensors, which are a true pain in the arse.


----------



## turboxer (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (V_Dub_20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_Dub_20th* »_I contacted the guy that I purchased the HIDs from. You must use manual adjustment (rheostat) if it is a US DOT spec car. The orginal way the auto-leveling feature works is if you have axle sensors, which are a true pain in the arse. 

From what I heard, you can use VAG COM to align the height on the HIDs without a problem.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (V_Dub_20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_Dub_20th* »_Bump...anyone know of where I can purchase a rheostat. Thanks


In stock $39.99 shipped


----------



## V_Dub_20th (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (vR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vR32* »_From what I heard, you can use VAG COM to align the height on the HIDs without a problem. 















Using the OBDII port, please explain more on how you do this? Thanks..


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: OEM HID Installation for MKIV GTi... (V_Dub_20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V_Dub_20th* »_














Using the OBDII port, please explain more on how you do this? Thanks.. 


Aligning and adjusting are actually two different things, one is done ONCE, the other would be done (automatically on European HID equipped cars) manually with the Rheostat depending upon the load you have in your trunk...or back seat


----------

